# Wireless cams for watching deer



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

About every six months I ask about latest upgrades of wireless cams as potential alternative to the standard deer trail cameras. One example that caught my attention is the X10 system that is now in the Sams Club stores. The cheaper units start at $80. Can boosters be added to these units to extend the range from few hundred feet out to 1000 yards? What color & night vision cam is out there that is wireless for sitting back at the house watching the back 40-acres? As the prices drop each year it is almost reasonable. May work for trespassers as well.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Thats a pretty neat idea. Just sit in the cabin sipping drinks until that big boy shows up then all ya have to do is slip your coat on and sneak out back with your gun. Cool...........


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yes it can be done depending on how much money you want to spend. the camera prices will vary between the different cameras depending on what you want. you can also add a solar cell to keep the batteries charged. the main problem is the access point. short range ones are pretty cheap but the long range ones get expensive. most are in the 50'-150' range but you can get ones that go a lot longer but they come with a high price. i have found some that will go out to 1400' and are under a hundred dollars. wanting to set one up myself i have the electronic guy at working looking into different options for me. when he finds something out i will let ya know.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the help. After I posted this in the electronics forum I realized I goofed and should have put this post over in the deer cam forum. However, I also know the electronic guys are the techies that will eventually figure this out in best detail for everyone else.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well hopefully i can figure it out.:lol: im trying to do this as cheap as possible but the more stuff i look at the more expensive it gets. i think i convinced my self i need a user controlled panning camera with some zoom features. this way i can scan the area i want to watch.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

next thing your gonna add a set of crosshairs and a silenced rifle to hold the camera. solenoids rigged to the trigger...and you'll be hunting from your living room. lol


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

thats already been done and i belive they shut that guy down he was doing hunts on ranch via remote controll over the internet you could be in russia but shoot the animal in texas in real time


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The military dose it every day. 

A guy sets in Nebraska flying the drones over the streets of Baghdad looking for bombers. Used to be sicince fiction.


----------

